
NPM package is-odd installed almost 3M times this week - niutech
https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-odd
======
krapp
Why isn't there a single "jmath" module that provides everything? Why a
library for a single function to test for oddness that depends on a completely
separate package for a single function to determine if something is a number?

What is the point of the javascript universe's almost pathological degree of
granularity? It can't merely be about bandwidth or latency, since combining
these into a single module would probably reduce redundant code (and LOC in
total) and the number of requests made to just 1.

~~~
niutech
There are many:

\- Math.js: [http://mathjs.org](http://mathjs.org)

\- Numbers.js: [https://numbers.github.io](https://numbers.github.io)

\- Numeric JavaScript: [http://www.numericjs.com](http://www.numericjs.com)

But the thing is, they are not suitable for such simple things like number %
2.

------
wakeywakeywakey
An issue with these micro-packages is they introduce new semantics to your
code, like throwing exceptions when vanilla JS would return NaN, etc. Once
your code base grows, refactoring away from such packages is actually a lot
more risky than it appears, and they tend to be sprinkled everywhere.

I've found it better to write my own "utils.js" functions, with clearly-
defined semantics, that become part of the project strategy. This also has the
benefit of reducing dependency churn and maintenance of package.json.

------
niutech
A lot of modern JS developers must be very lazy if they need modules for such
things like is-even, is-odd, is-number, etc.

